# DIY Smokehouse



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you have a ballpark on the material cost?


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is some finished product


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

hhhmmmm wood and fire

firewood


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

This is all of the good pics I have at the moment, if there are different pics that you would like to see just ask i can take more if need be.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

HOYTINIT said:


> hhhmmmm wood and fire
> 
> firewood


Um ok? Smoking temps dont excede 180 degrees for sausage and 250 for muscle meat, not to mention the only fire is from a regulated Lp burner that sits down inside a concrete base............ wood wont spontaniously combust at 250 degrees.


----------



## Stick Chucker (Jul 23, 2012)

That really looks great, and you took the time and did this right!!!
Excellent job....


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing OnyTay. I read the other thread that you were posting on and couldn't wait to see the write up on how you built your smoke house!! Fine job sir... would love to build one for 
myself one day! Would have to sell one of my three kids to finance a project like this lol J/k....or am I? lol don't tell my wife I said that. Thanks again for taking the time to share your project!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the cost of the Ceramic Fibre Blankets?
Thanks,
Raymond

Nice smoke house. Thanks for taking the time to do this posting.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

I got it thru work so not sure what consumer cost is but I paid $50 for a roll 24 inches wide by 100 ft at 1inch thick


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the thicknest of the Ceramic Fibre Blankets?
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

1 inch


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Could you use the pink insulation foam board that you buy at a building supply store?
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## youngblood35 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have used a wood smoke house for years with not much fear of fire. It can happen though. I regulate my temperature and it never gets above 200 degrees. I have a sensor that is constantly telling me the temp. I even use mine in the winter. I built one for a friend that was internally insulates with pink foam. He has not had an issue in over three years. My next one will be insulated as well. I can do over 100 lbs of deer in one shot. if you want to know more, I got my idea from another forum. I can take pictures tomorrow morning.


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

how do you regulate the temp and can you elaborate a little more on your burner. where you put the chips, how often do you have to change them


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Raymond 1 said:


> Could you use the pink insulation foam board that you buy at a building supply store?
> Thank you,
> Raymond


From what I have read about house insulation is that it will help some, be better than nothing but isn't as good of an insulator at the higher temps used in smoking, I looked into using r19 and there were concerns that at the temps used for smoking that the insulation may release harmful stuff. Although I didn't see any solid evidence I decided not to take that risk.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

PA B0WHUNT3R said:


> how do you regulate the temp and can you elaborate a little more on your burner. where you put the chips, how often do you have to change them


The burner has three separate valves that allow you to regulate the burner it is actually 3 smaller burners together. I have installed a needle after the regulator on the tank that allows me to fine tune the temp in the smoke house, that coupled with the intake and exhaust vent gives me several ways to adjust the temp


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

youngblood35 said:


> I have used a wood smoke house for years with not much fear of fire. It can happen though. I regulate my temperature and it never gets above 200 degrees. I have a sensor that is constantly telling me the temp. I even use mine in the winter. I built one for a friend that was internally insulates with pink foam. He has not had an issue in over three years. My next one will be insulated as well. I can do over 100 lbs of deer in one shot. if you want to know more, I got my idea from another forum. I can take pictures tomorrow morning.


Pictures please and any building specs and such.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Onytay said:


> From what I have read about house insulation is that it will help some, be better than nothing but isn't as good of an insulator at the higher temps used in smoking, I looked into using r19 and there were concerns that at the temps used for smoking that the insulation may release harmful stuff. Although I didn't see any solid evidence I decided not to take that risk.


I probably will not take the risk either. 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Onytay said:


> The burner has three separate valves that allow you to regulate the burner it is actually 3 smaller burners together. I have installed a needle after the regulator on the tank that allows me to fine tune the temp in the smoke house, that coupled with the intake and exhaust vent gives me several ways to adjust the temp


Can you explain about the needle you installed after the regulator? I have a small wood stove. Could I put the smoke pipe in through at the bottom of the back wall and obtain a high enough temperature to smoke ribs and other meats that would be ready to eat after they came out of the smoker? Would the temperature be too high and burn the smoke house to the ground?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Raymond 1 said:


> Can you explain about the needle you installed after the regulator? I have a small wood stove. Could I put the smoke pipe in through at the bottom of the back wall and obtain a high enough temperature to smoke ribs and other meats that would be ready to eat after they came out of the smoker? Would the temperature be too high and burn the smoke house to the ground?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


That technique is usually used for cold smoking, it works for getting the smoke, but you would have to have a secondary heat source to raise the temp in the smokehouse. When I get on a desktop computer I will post a pic or a link to the needle valve I used.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a link to the needle valve I used, this is installed after the regulator and allows very precise temp adjustment.

http://bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for answering all of my questions, much appreciated.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Onytay said:


> I actually use 2 different burners depending on what I'm smoking, A 35,000 BTU low pressure burner for sausage and snack sticks, and a 150,000 BTU high pressure burner for cuts of meat and poultry.
> 
> 
> I hope this all makes sense, please ask any questions you may have.
> ...


With the Needle valve do you still need two different burners and if so, do you have a picture and a product number for both burners?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Raymond 1 said:


> With the Needle valve do you still need two different burners and if so, do you have a picture and a product number for both burners?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


For the size of my smokehouse the smaller burner will only bring the max temp up to around 210ish depending on outside temp, which is not high enough for ribs or muscle meat. My larger burner was confiscated from an old turkey fryer and it already had an adjustable regulator installed from the factory. If you were to build a little smaller one then the smaller burner would be fine and cover the temp requirements needed. One thing you need to understand is with LP burners and regulators is that there are both high pressure systems and low pressure systems and the proper regulator has to be used for each.

Here a link to a supplier with several different types of burners

http://www.tejassmokers.com/castironburners.htm


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

HPCAST6 looks exactly like the one I stole from the old turkey fryer.


----------



## SoMo Bowhunter (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey everybody, I came across this blog some time ago, lots of info here. I like the cold smoking concept, a guy could build one big enough and cold smoke a whole deer. Then all your meat is pre-smoked! Burger, loins, hams everything!

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2008/01/building-cold-smoker-smokehouse.html[/ur


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

SoMo Bowhunter said:


> Hey everybody, I came across this blog some time ago, lots of info here. I like the cold smoking concept, a guy could build one big enough and cold smoke a whole deer. Then all your meat is pre-smoked! Burger, loins, hams everything!
> 
> http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com...res for what you are doing is VERY important!


----------



## SoMo Bowhunter (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree. The meat would still require cooking after the cold smoke step.


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

I''d like to heat the meat and produce the smoke separately. Having said this what would you recommend using as a heater? I read a blog where a guy used a radiant strip heater. Anyone know where to get one? Thanks


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

PA B0WHUNT3R said:


> I''d like to heat the meat and produce the smoke separately. Having said this what would you recommend using as a heater? I read a blog where a guy used a radiant strip heater. Anyone know where to get one? Thanks


The size of your heating element ( electric ) could only be determined after you decide on a size of cooking chamber.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like it


----------



## Stickbower (Sep 17, 2011)

Subscribing very interesting


----------



## youngblood35 (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of mine. i have a digital controller on top. I can watch the temp in three different locations of the smoker. I also have the ability to install fans and use them to control the amount of heat in the smoker. The design of the smoker doesn't need them though. I used a turkey frier burner for my heat source. With that, i can keep the temp at any temperature i want. I usually keep it at 200 degrees. If i want smoke, i use the silver pan on top of the burner. I drilled the lid to let the smoke out, but it also contains the flame of the wood. I can hang or rack over 100 pounds of meat at a time. 
This is my second smoker i built. The first one was bigger but is still being used by a friend. That one is over 8 years old. This one is smaller and a better design. My next one will be designed to be insulated and i plan on lining the inside with aluminum. The dark color of mine is from the smoke. THere are no burn marks on mine at all. Everything is fully adjustable.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

youngblood35 said:


> View attachment 1488558
> View attachment 1488560
> View attachment 1488551
> 
> ...


Very nice and simple design. :thumbs_up

I love my digital wireless thermometer, makes smoking almost effortless!


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

youngblood35 said:


> View attachment 1488558
> View attachment 1488560
> View attachment 1488551
> 
> ...


You might want to do some research on this first. I believe I read somewhere that you don't want to use aluminum on the inside of your smoker because it gives off toxic fumes.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.
Raymond


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

Smooch said:


> You might want to do some research on this first. I believe I read somewhere that you don't want to use aluminum on the inside of your smoker because it gives off toxic fumes.


Aluminum is ok as long as its not treated with any paint or oils, think about all of the cook ware made from aluminum..... Pots, cake pans, aluminum foil. You cook things on your stove or in your oven with aluminum cookware at temps well above those used in smoking meat. Just dont buy a bunch of aluminum thats been sitting outside or is covered in crap. Make sure its clean and properly "seasoned" before you cook in it.


----------



## Stalls (Dec 11, 2016)

Very interested in learning more about ontays smoke house


----------



## Archer Magnus (Feb 25, 2016)

My God, can I be your friend?! Seriously, if I was your neighbor you would be sick of seeing me. 

I can also smell those photos


----------

